# Problem beim Übertakten Core Speed schwankt



## Xxtreme700 (29. Dezember 2016)

*Problem beim Übertakten Core Speed schwankt*

Guten Tag
ich weis nicht ob ich hier im richtigen Forum bin aber ich habe mein CPU mit einem Asus Mainboard Maximus 7 Ranger übertaktet.
Ich habe ein Intel Core i5 4690 was stand art mit 3500 Mhz taktet habe den CPU auf 3900 Mhz übertaktet. Natürlich habe ich eine Wasserkühlung drinnen.
Jetzt wenn ich bei CPU-Z schau schwankt der Core Speed con 3500 bis 3900 Mhz. Muss ich da noch was im Bios umstellen das er immer auf maximum Arbeitet. Sprich die 3900Mhz?
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Problem beim Übertakten Core Speed schwankt*

Wenn du einen i5 4690 ohne "K" hast kannst du diesen nicht (nennenswert) übertakten, völlig egal was du einstellst.
Dass die CPU im Takt zwischen 3500 und 3900 schwankt ist der Turbo den die CPU ab Werk hat und völlig normal (das macht sie sowieso, siehe hier: https://ark.intel.com/de/products/80810/Intel-Core-i5-4690-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz).


----------



## Xxtreme700 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Problem beim Übertakten Core Speed schwankt*

ja aber ich kann auch 4200 Mhz einstellen und dann schwankt der zwischen 3500 und 4200 bekomme ich das nicht hin das er konstant auf 4200 bleibt


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Problem beim Übertakten Core Speed schwankt*

Wie gesagt das wirst du auch nicht schaffen da das so nicht vorgesehen ist von Intel bei nicht-K CPUs.
Es gibt manche Boards die da mit einigen Tricksereien hier und da ein paar MHz rausholen (was teilweise auch sehr fragwürdig über den BCLK passiert) - es bleibt aber dabei dass du echtes OC mit dauerhaft deutlich über dem Werkstakt liegenden Taktraten nur mit einer K-CPU erreichen kannst.

Mit deiner aktuellen Kombi kannst du nichts tun außer den höchsten Multi einzustellen den die Hardware erlaubt und dann um das letzte MHz rauszuholen noch den BLCK auf 101 oder 102 stellen (oder - auf eigenes Risiko - noch höher).


----------



## Xxtreme700 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Problem beim Übertakten Core Speed schwankt*

okey dann danke ich dir vielmals


----------

